
This Is the €15B Tunnel Connecting Helsinki to Tallinn - tuukkah
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kayvannikjou/2018/11/13/this-is-the-e15-billion-tunnel-connecting-helsinki-to-tallinn/
======
nabla9
Vesterbacka is incredible hype-man and not good with details. But he is able
to talk Chinese or Saudi money into the project, why not. Even if the business
fails, the tunnel stays.

It's true that Helsinki is the busiest passenger harbour in the world and the
main reason is the relatively short Helsinki-Tallinn route. Fast transit
between the cities could boost economies of both cities and countries.

------
kksskkss
Even the Channel Tunnel between England and France is not too profitable.
Entertaining thought but completely nuts.

